# AF pains- 38 weeks pregnant



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Im 38+4 weeks pregnant and am getting AF pains since early hours wednesday. They are not consistent but get 3/4 an hour when do get them. I was woken by one last night and was quite painful. Ive rang delivery suite and they said to take paracetamol which i am doing. Are these pains normal and these stage? Does it mean labour could be starting?

Thanks

Claire xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

your body is preparing to do a big job and every little pain is doing something! Taking the paracetamol is fine, keep active, eat little and often and try to have the occasional cat nap, in preparation.

I hope you bag is packed, although it doesn't necessarily mean that labour is imminent, just that you are heading in the right direction

Take care x


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Bag is packed and ready to go. so I could still go over?

Ive been having stringy discharge for few weeks which is greeny colour, occasionally clear. Ive told MW and she said could be a show. Would you say its a show?


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm not so convinced that  a green colour is likely to be a show. Give your maternity unit a ring and mention it to them, they may want to just check you out. Occasionally it could be a sign of infection, so its worth being checked out.

Let me know what they say

Take care x


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

I phoned delivery suite again on saturday as pains were getting me down. They monitored me and said i had irritable uterus so they gave me a sweep to try and get things moving. Yesterday I had a big brown show, well i think was a show, and some more gooey brown mucus since and nothing regular as come yet. I am still getting AF pains and was wondering if this is good sign?


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

every pain is a good sign hun. they all do something towards the arrival of your little one. Eat little and often and rest as much as possible

Take care x


----------

